# European show, Leipzig, Germany, 2012



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/15x_1_forma_carunculati_gaina

http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/15x_2_gusati_culoare_tobosari

http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/15x_3_structura_cravatati

http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/15x_4_zb_juc

http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/15x_5_zb_juc

http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/15x_6_zb_juc_rom

http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/15x_7_altele


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

thanks for the photos , it was a great show .


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you for posting the pics. I like going through you galleries and looking at the Galati rollers. I compare them to my Galati rollers. Good job.


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank-you for the photo's..... Very good.....


----------

